# Giclee Print vs Kodak Endura



## snownow (May 15, 2006)

Ok a little background then the question. 
I use a D70 and mostly shoot in Raw.

I have been getting canvas prints printed with Giclee printing from a place in texas. (and really like the outcome). A friend of a friend just had some done from bay photo lab, kodak endura, stripped then heat set to canvas. He shoots a canon, 16Mp. A very different look, that i think i might like better on some kinds of shots. 

It seems some of the photo labs, using non giclee printing process require a huge file to complete a print (24 to 85.9 meg files). Where as i have been sending 3-5meg files to my current printer with good results. 

So the question, interpolation, they way to achive larger pixel counts and larger file size to meet thier requirments? Do i loose photo quality? Then what methods have you had luck with, fractal, bilinear, bicubic? sorry for being long winded. 

(no im not going to go back and shoot slide film and have it scanned! Ive gone digital and wont go back )


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 16, 2006)

This is a good question not sure how to answer it. Most everything you read and hear clams that 6mp is not large enough to make 20x30 inch prints. Seem to me this is not true with digital images straight for the camera. I&#8217;ve had a few 20x30 inch prints make from Kodak & Mpix and the result were very nice IMO.

 Maybe both of them are using some form of interpolation software? My guess would be yes because they seem to market mostly to amateur & semi-pros. Photoshop CS2&#8217;s RAW edit does have an interpolation option when you save from RAW to JPG etc. But I am not sure how high it goes.

Have you talked with the two labs to see if they are use any interpolation software? You may need to bit the bullet (cost) and have test prints made from both labs


----------



## markc (May 16, 2006)

One thing to remember is that canvas won't have the resolution of paper (even the cheap paper). You'll be able to use a smaller source file and not notice as much a difference since the canvas can't handle high res anyway.


----------



## Digital Matt (May 16, 2006)

First off, comparing resolution of images by the file size is not the way to go.  It's all about the pixel dimensions vs the pixels per inch.

You always lose photo quality when you enlarge, film or digital, but it's the only way to get an enlargement 

I always use bicubic interpolation in photoshop, and have no problems going to 20x30 from 6mp or my current 8.2mp.


----------



## snownow (May 16, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> First off, comparing resolution of images by the file size is not the way to go. It's all about the pixel dimensions vs the pixels per inch.


 
I had hoped you would chime in matt. Agreed, they are looking for a 5000x6000 pixel image to go 20x24 on the photo I wanted done. It worked out to a 23meg file size. It did seem odd that they requested a file size and not pixel dimentuons. Thanks for all the advice. I will just bump up the size a bit and give it a shot.

As far as the Giclee prints that i have been getting they have a great look to them, (kinda like a painting). They claim to be printing at 1200 dpi not the normal 300dpi, any how I  just wanted to try get a little different look with this last prodject. thanks again for the advice. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

